# FS: Mac G4



## Calibretto (Jul 3, 2006)

My friend's college was selling their G4's to get G5's so I got one thinking that I would use it but I screwed around with it and figured out that Mac's aren't for me so I'm selling it now. Specs are below.

400MHz processor
256MB of RAM
10GB Hard Drive (freshly reformatted)
CD Burner
Mac OS X
Comes with keyboard and mouse also






If you have questions just ask.

Asking $70 OBO


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Jul 3, 2006)

I might be interested, how much would shipping be?


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 3, 2006)

shipping would probably be around $20 or $25. depends on where you live.


----------



## weemanpow3 (Jul 6, 2006)

$50.00


----------



## wicked859 (Jul 7, 2006)

would you be willing to trade for it????


----------



## Adam135 (Jul 7, 2006)

Could you please give me a quote in how much it would cost to ship to the UK?

I'm very intrested


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 7, 2006)

Shipping to the UK would probably be $35 to $40.

wicked: What are you willing to trade?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 7, 2006)

Calibretto said:
			
		

> Shipping to the UK would probably be $35 to $40.


Is that a guess or did you actually figure it out?  Because when i went to UPS, FedEx, and USPS, the price to ship a desktop computer (only the computer) cost a couple hundred dollars to ship to the UK.


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 7, 2006)

That was just a guess. I was way off!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 7, 2006)

Calibretto said:
			
		

> That was just a guess. I was way off!


Well thats what it said for me, depending on the location(s) and the physical dimensions of it, it may be cheaper.


----------



## wicked859 (Jul 8, 2006)

depends on what you want, i mean consoles, console games, computer equipment (not much left)


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 8, 2006)

All I really want is 1GB RAM or a 100GB or more SATA HDD.


----------



## wicked859 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish I would have known that about 3 days ago.......I just put a 250 gig into my xbox.........grr


----------



## Ku-sama (Jul 8, 2006)

i have a 1GB stick of DDR266 ECC Registered RAM


----------



## palmmann (Jul 8, 2006)

wicked859 said:
			
		

> I wish I would have known that about 3 days ago.......I just put a 250 gig into my xbox.........grr


xbox hds are pata, not sata as he wants.


----------



## wicked859 (Jul 10, 2006)

no the one I bought was sata and installed myself,


----------



## Adam135 (Jul 11, 2006)

What type of ram are you looking for

PC100?
PC2100?
PC2700?
PC3200?


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 11, 2006)

Pc3200


----------



## Darman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll think about paying 65


----------



## Apathetic (Jul 14, 2006)

wicked859 said:
			
		

> I wish I would have known that about 3 days ago.......I just put a 250 gig into my xbox.........grr


Could you explain to me how you did that?  Send me a PM.  Oh and sorry, Im already using my 1GB corsair stick


----------



## Lanther (Jul 14, 2006)

u sold that system yet was looking for something like that for my wife she is just learning OS in school and could use something at home to play around on


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 15, 2006)

I didn't sell it yet.


----------



## SC7 (Jul 15, 2006)

You're best off on ebay.  A lot of people like these older PowerMac G4s because they still boot into Classic mode.  The newest faster G4s that superceeded this were unable to boot into classic.  Many people will get these, and pay decent money, then get a sonnet upgrade card, so they can run Classic at as high as 1.8 GHz, (or 1.4 GHz and 2MB L3 cache).


----------



## Ku-sama (Jul 15, 2006)

macs have a level 3 cache???


----------



## SC7 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> macs have a level 3 cache???


G4 processors up until the 800 MHz PowerMacs, and 1.4 GHz upgrade cards (1.25 mini/powerbook/iBook, for example, do not have it).  This was partly in a panic response when Phil Schiller had a tough time pushing the 533 MHz G4 as a serious competitor to Intel's new 1.8 GHz Pentium 4.  For over a year, Motorolla could not boost processor clocks at all, and it was really creating some problems.


----------



## Ku-sama (Jul 15, 2006)

oh, learned something new


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 15, 2006)

I was looking on ebay and some were selling pretty well. I just don't like paying the fees but oh well.


----------



## SC7 (Jul 16, 2006)

Calibretto said:
			
		

> I was looking on ebay and some were selling pretty well. I just don't like paying the fees but oh well.


Macs retain their value very well, especially these since they are the last computers to boot into OS 9 natively without classic, many people really want this.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Jul 16, 2006)

Cali, I might still be interested in the mac, have you put it on ebay yet?


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 17, 2006)

SOLD!!! I've sold it to my friend today!


----------



## SC7 (Jul 17, 2006)

Calibretto said:
			
		

> SOLD!!! I've sold it to my friend today!


How much did you get for it?


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 17, 2006)

i was wondering that, took a while 2 sell it.


----------



## SC7 (Jul 17, 2006)

Like I said, these models are worth a decent penny.


----------



## Calibretto (Jul 18, 2006)

I sold for $65, not as much as I was expecting but I made some money off of it.


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 18, 2006)

damnn, probrably could've got more on Ebay.


----------



## SC7 (Jul 18, 2006)

At least $150, but oh well, at least you got some cash.


----------



## jjbpenguin (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never owned a mac and I am looking into buying a used g3 for fun and was just wondering, what is the big difference in g3 and g4, the one I am buying has the same processor speed and ram as this g4 but the hard drive is only 6 gigs.  What does the G4 and G3 really mean?


----------



## SC7 (Jul 19, 2006)

The G4 is newer, has a faster bus, more cache, and sometimes even L3 cache.  A G4 of the same, or even slower clock of a G3 would still crush it.  In OS X, it's even more apparent, as the Altivec CPU extention, otherwise known as the velocity engine, is heavily optimised in OS X, and Much of it's core technologies, such as Corevideo.  Overall, a G4 is much better than a G3.


----------

